# Come Hunt w/ Big Country Outdoors at the Floyd Ranch



## boatlift (Jun 23, 2009)

If you've never hunted with us at the Floyd Ranch you're missing out. Incredible amenities, big deer, a 3500' landing strip all positioned 50 miles west of Corpus. Once you harvest your deer you'll have opportunities to hunt a cull buck/doe or even pigs (not guaranteed & only an added bonus at n/c if your paid animal is harvested early.) This is a private ranch that opens up hunting for a few each year to help control the deer population. Estimated deer harvest for us this year is +/- 200 on this 8,000 acre ranch. Bringing in paid hunters most certainly helps!!! Call for details & lets book a hunt in October & early November!

Michael,
Big Country Outdoors
www.bigcountryoutdoors.net
800-657-9998


----------

